# usb port keeps disconnecting keyboard



## rdawbrey (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't know what is going on but recently my usb keyboard keeps disconnecting and reconnecting, or if it doesn't reconnect I have to unplug it and plug it back in to get it to work, only to type a few words and then having to start the whole process again. Needless to say this is driving me nutty please help before I become bald.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

do you have another k/board you can try on it


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Since it is a usb have you tried using a different usb port?


----------



## rdawbrey (Jun 20, 2010)

I should have said, I went out and bought a new keyboard for my desk top pc, did not help tried other usb ports that doesn't take care of the problem. The usb ports work for everything else...mouse, headset (don't keep plugged in), iphone charger (don't keep plugged in), and wireless usb adapter (for ineternet).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager click on view at the top and in the dropdown
show hidden devices
then uninstall all listed usb items
turn the computer off
unplug usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in the usb plugs


----------

